# Forgot BRP at home in the uk



## Tseten (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi I need urgent help.i forgot my BRP at home in the uk.m in Hongkong rite now and I am flying back tonight at 23:55 Hk time.i do have a photocopy of my BRP and my brother will be at the arrival gate with my BRP.i couldn't ask any one to post it to me as I just realise it and it was a short trip I flew from the U.K. On 30th August.i m travelling with my 13 yrs old son who holds a British passport.please help


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Tseten said:


> Hi I need urgent help.i forgot my BRP at home in the uk.m in Hongkong rite now and I am flying back tonight at 23:55 Hk time.i do have a photocopy of my BRP and my brother will be at the arrival gate with my BRP.i couldn't ask any one to post it to me as I just realise it and it was a short trip I flew from the U.K. On 30th August.i m travelling with my 13 yrs old son who holds a British passport.please help


This could be an expensive lesson for the OP. As Nepali passport holder, you are require to apply for an UK visa before your trip. Without your BRP, the airline you are travelling with can stop you getting on the flight in Hong Kong as it is liable to be fined by the Home Office for carrying anyone without the right documentation. 

I wish the OP luck and please tell us what happened at the end.


----------



## Tseten (Sep 6, 2016)

No luck.i was denied to board the flight. The airline (virgin Atlantic) said I couldn't change my dates as well as I bought it from a ticketing agent. So my son flew alone.my BRP's posted from the UK do I m just waiting for it and do the tickets and finally go back. An expensive lesson learned


----------

